# UGA at Vandy.



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Time to see if the UGA's WR's have progressed and how the d-line does.  I'm nervous after the Georgia St/UT game.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 31, 2019)

Take Vandy.....

And the points. Guaranteed winner.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS 
COME ON 7:30


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

I wanna see Zeus get loose early.  I think James Cook has a big game out of the backfield and in the slot.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Judging by how much time is left in the Arkansas game, the kickoff might not be on the SEC Network.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 31, 2019)

In the backfield Cook will be a cherry on top. We need more weapons in the slot. A mid size fella with his elusiveness will force D coords to think diff.

I hope swift gets 5-6 reps and let Herrien and Zeus gain confidence early on.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Jacob Eason won at Washington!

Go Eason & Washington!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Nevermind I looked at the wrong channel.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Can’t wait to see him play!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

I got the tablet fired up at work, gonna be into the game, but I am here Dawg Bros!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

Get ready boys here it comes!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2019)

Pressure is on for Jake Fromm to perform with Justin Fields & Jacob Eason having good winning games today already.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Look at all that beautiful red in the stadium! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

Go dawgs!
Recording it and will probably lose signal soon with the storm coming


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

UGA moving the ball at will.  Keep it going Dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

This is the area where UGA needs to improve.  They could not punch the ball in vs. UF  inside the 5 with about 8 tries last year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!

Dawgs looked ready on this opening drive!


----------



## weagle (Aug 31, 2019)

Dogs made that look easy.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Put in ZEUS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Put in ZEUS!


We done scored.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm glad Fromm found Robertson.  Robertson is probably a better true receiver than Hardman.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

UGA has a heck of a O Line!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

7-0 Dawgs in the 1st after the opening drive. Now time to play some lights out defense.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Looked like they’re supposed to look. Let’s see if the D showed up!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2019)

Gonna be a long long night for the doors


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We done scored.


I want to see him play he deserves it!
Maybe they will put him in on next possession!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

LSU has already scored on Ga Southern 7-0 Tigers


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> UGA has a heck of a O Line!



This is what excites me about the defense, is that they held their own vs this OL during scrimmages and 1v1 drills.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

No 1st game jitters on that drive!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

They better start tackling better.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Not many QB's can run away from Nolan Smith.  4.5 40 guy at 6'3" 240.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Not many QB's can run away from Nolan Smith.  4.5 40 guy at 6'3" 240.


He’s a beast!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

I like the heck out of Brian Herrien. Dude can ball!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

That was a bad holding call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

D Rob can scoot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! 

14-0 Men in Red & Black!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

That’s my Dawgs!

James Cook is FAST!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ain't looking predictable.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Love the play calling on these first two drives.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

I missed it, what happened.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2019)

Fine 1st Qtr. for UGA.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Glad we got Coley mighty fine play calling!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dawgs 14-0 at the end of the 1st

Middle Tennessee 7 
#7 Michigan 3 right now Ajajajajajajajaj


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy got away with a big hold the play before. Wow!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Need a stop here Dawgs, keep the momentum.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy should just stick to the run game


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Poor Ga Southern getting abused right now. 28-0 All Tigers


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Georgia Defense looking Strong early on!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

THE FROMM EFFECT


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> THE FROMM EFFECT


IKR


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Lawrence Cager one TIME!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

This is, by far, the biggest WR's UGA has had as a group.  They are just man-handling Vandy at all facets of the game.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 31, 2019)

Love this offensive play calling


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Get 7 here Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

TD Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaw! 

21-0 Good guys!!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy knew what was coming and they could not stop it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Eli Wolf is a beast!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Are we gonna see Zeus in 2nd half? Bennett in late 3rd/4th?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Oregon on top of Auburn in the 2nd 14-3 I was wondering why Throwback was so quiet, Now I know.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Oregon on top of Auburn in the 2nd 14-3 I was wondering why Throwback was so quiet, Now I know.


I’m not quiet just quiet here!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

The lighting at commodore stadium SUCKS


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

These refs are horrible.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Georgia getting sloppy on D now.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Sloppy D!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy faked me out on that run. Dang.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

I’d like to see the Dawgs get a big sack for a loss here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy gets on the board with a field goal

21-3 Good guys


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

With all the mistakes they made on D I’m happy with a FG!

Tighten up DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

I want more points, so Stetson Bennett can get some game experience.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

From is getting hit too much. Dang.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy’s pressure got to him on that drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

I always worry when we get up quick on somebody. Seems we lose focus. We better get our tails in gear, boys.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

I believe that kirby doesn't want to run up the score on Mason.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> I believe that kirby doesn't want to run up the score on Mason.


Nah, we’re trying. Way too early to be worrying about running the score up. 21-3 is nothing.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

The Dawgs are getting sloppy and making  stupid mistakes.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2019)

I want see  a pass rush but the DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang! Kirby was laying an egg wasn’t he? Lol


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! Kirby was laying an egg wasn’t he? Lol


Choking his visor!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Nah, we’re trying. Way too early to be worrying about running the score up. 21-3 is nothing.


Yeah, but they didn't look to be trying their best.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Vandy’s pressure got to him on that drive.


Yeap, something THE DAWGS have not really shown. Where is our pass rush?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy kicks a long one to make it 21-6 at halftime

Kirby better get in them boys ears in that locker room. D has got to clean up the sloppiness. We’ve got to protect Fromm much better as well.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Yeap, something THE DAWGS have not really shown. Where is our pass rush?


Defense still has issues fir sure. Lots of mental mistakes.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 31, 2019)

Defense looks like they are playing to score good on film.
Need to turn them loose and make plays.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Justin Fields and Jacob Eason both balled out today putting up video game numbers. Fromm, it’s your turn!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

D up Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 31, 2019)

Fields had a good day-
But dadgum , those receivers were
W  I   D  E   open!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Alright, let’s pound it away from our goal. No need to get fancy. Run the ball!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Swift gets loose again finally.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

There goes the swiftly Swift! Good run to get out of that hole.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeussssssssss!!!~!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang flag throwing contest now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Zeussssssssss!!!~!


Finally


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Please Lord protect this young man and give him success, he deserves it.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Swift already has 126 yards on just 11 carries.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Go for it!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Go for it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Hot Rod with a long one! Dawgs tack on 3 more to go up 24-6


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Blankenship would be the Falcons starting kicker right now.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hot Rod!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Go for it!



Jinx.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2019)

The Game Is Over. You’ve seen enough of the playbook. 

The Dawgs could score at will tonight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

I want a more aggressive Dawgs’ D on this series.


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Aug 31, 2019)

I want to know why Cade Mays is playing more than Ben Cleveland.

Every play with Mays, he’s wondering around like a lost kid at wal mart.
He also has gotten shoved back into the back field numerous times.

Never see that from Cleveland.

Also, noticed UGA runs a lot to the left side when Mays is in.

Pitman and Mays must be having a fling together.
?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 31, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Game Is Over. You’ve seen enough of the playbook.
> 
> The Dawgs could score at will tonight.


And why don’t they.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Game Is Over. You’ve seen enough of the playbook.
> 
> The Dawgs could score at will tonight.



They are a little sloppy at times, especially with penalties.  If UGA gets 7 more, then I would like to see Bennett get some time in.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

I don’t like the run game every play, I want to see the WR & TE get in the game!
Zeus carried 1 time!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

tigerdad30529 said:


> I want to know why Cade Mays is playing more than Ben Cleveland.
> 
> Every play with Mays, he’s wondering around like a lost kid at wal mart.
> He also has gotten shoved back into the back field numerous times.
> ...



I'm not getting that either.  Last year with Cleveland out, the Dawgs struggled to run it to the right.  Mays is better in pass protection, according to some that in the know, but Cleveland is just a mountain of a man.  6"7" 340 with almost no body fat and can lift huge amounts of weight.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang! Brian like to have gone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

3rd and 1 run the dang ball


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not getting that either.  Last year with Cleveland out, the Dawgs struggled to run it to the right.  Mays is better in pass protection, according to some that in the know, but Cleveland is just a mountain of a man.  6"7" 340 with almost no body fat and can lift huge amounts of weight.




That’s the only thing I see needs changing.
They just mentioned him eating squirrels.
LOL


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Get 7 here guys.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Good grief! 4th and 1 and they run and get stuffed


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

The ball carrier could do better if at least one lineman blocked at least.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Good grief! 4th and 1 and they run and get stuffed



That was pitiful.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Need a sack here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Need a sack here.


You are way behind. We have the ball now during a commercial break.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Why has Coley completely went away from Cager, Landers, Woerner and Robertson?


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Throw the ball and make a STATEMENT!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> You are way behind. We have the ball now during a commercial break.



Charter is slow for some reason.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Fromm runs on the field like he has corns on his feet.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeus almost got one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dang! Zeus like to have busted one for a TD.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Their left DE is lining up offsides.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! Zeus like to have busted one for a TD.



Slowpoke, lol.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

I want to see Fromm air one out to Pickens or Cager!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Slowpoke, lol.


 Hard to type fast on this iPad. 

Dawgs need to put up some points here.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

I think Stokes may turn out to be a better corner than Baker was.  Bigger, faster and has the same aggressiveness.  He needs to learn to get his head around quicker though, that's going to cost him a PI call at a crucial point.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I want to see Fromm air one out to Pickens or Cager!



Right?  Just clear out and let them beat their guy one on one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Man, that UGA crowd is representing well in Nashville.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

That was PI they missed on Woerner.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Have we gone vanilla?


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

Fromm...I guess he's good at changing plays at the line of scrimmage but I'll never understand how people say he'll be in the running for the heisman. Dink and dunk. Needs to try and get first downs with his legs


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

6 WR's or TE's over 6'4", and they won't throw to them downfield.  This is shades of Chaney


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Someone needs to put a APB on the passing game.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

fishnguy said:


> Have we gone vanilla?



This score may end up 24-6 as the final score.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

sack!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

A sack, finally at a crucial point.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> 6 WR's or TE's over 6'4", and they won't throw to them downfield.  This is shades of Chaney



Starting to get that feeling as well!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

That poor visor!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

That just gives more room for Swift to bust a big one.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> That just gives more room for Swift to bust a big one.


Like to see Zeus again!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

If a pro team gets Fromm they are desperate


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

This team has a lot to work on


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

We suck. Vandy Vandy vandy


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This team has a lot to work on



For sure. UGA should have 45 points by now.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

Got a dawg buddy in Facebook says dawgs look unbeatable this year. 

Of course he was livid with richt was fired too so ?‍


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

It's not Robinson, announcer, it's Robertson.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

He was down!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Nope he stripped him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like Vady’s ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Both good passes called back or fumbled!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

I give up!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

This team sucks! Gonna be a long season! Glad we didn’t play Ga St


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Looks like Vady’s ball.



Kearis trying to do too much because he knows that may be the last ball he gets thrown to him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I give up!!!!


Hush that talk, man. How you think SS Thug is feeling now? Be happy we are winning, man.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

OMG we got a hand on their QB guys!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

The guy has to be that wide open for Fromm to throw it and it wasn't all that good


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy needs to change QB!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

Glad we got a lot of backs.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Dawgs suck! I’m not watching another game


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Again they can’t finish!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Fromm and Coley remembered the Dawgs brought TE's with them n this road trip.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Kirby got some explaining to do


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs suck! I’m not watching another game


Yup! I hope they fire Mark Richt from the ACC network because of this poor showing. Dang it we ought to be up by 30 right now.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 31, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Again they can’t finish!


That’s what she said!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

My God, we cannot get a yard? Seriously?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

27-6 Dawgs after another field goal

Vandy playing us tough.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

Getting easier now they know there's no passing game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm loving this thread !!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

I am very disappointed in the play calling!
Glad for the win but if this was a better team it would be a tough game!
Fromm needs to throw the ball!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

I will say this, we don’t look like the #3 team in the country. Hopefully it’s just a lack of focus after getting the big lead, but Vandy may be that good. We got a lot of work to do, boys. A lot of work!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> My God, we cannot get a yard? Seriously?



I reckon not.  Vandy did get away with a couple of personal fouls that would have kept UGA going, though.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> I am very disappointed in the play calling!
> Glad for the win but if this was a better team it would be a tough game!
> Fromm needs to throw the ball!


It started out good. Then Chaney 2.0


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Finally the Dawgs get a TO.  Need to get 7 here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

The Zeus is loose!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

If they really wanted swift could have 300 yards


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeus is running angry.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeus is loose!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeus fired up! I love seeing that!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Zeus going hard!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Vandy was all over our receiver


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

Another FG!!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

Fromm 15 for 20 with 35 yards


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Fromm looks scared back there. 

Dawgs have to settle for another field goal.

30-6 Dawgs


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

He's smart. He checks the pass plays to runs


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like we’re going to have to rely on Hot Rod a lot this year.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

These announcers must be staying at the uga hotel if we get all A's.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Fire Kirby


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Imma have to go watch that Tennessee game again after this so I can feel better about ours.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 31, 2019)

A win is a win, take it and congrats.  Pups will only get better by the week.  No injuries I hope ??


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

I’m not feeling it. Pathetic performance by the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2019)

Dawgs win 30-6

Glad this one is over. Kirby better get them boys focused. Got some tough teams ahead. Can’t get up on a team and take a nap.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2019)

Not happy with the passing game in the 2nd half. I know it's the first game of the season, I guess I wanted to see more passing yards to see what we have in a passing hame


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Not happy with the passing game in the 2nd half. I know it's the first game of the season, I guess I wanted to see more passing yards to see what we have in a passing hame


Me as well!


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

I'm tired of the players and coaches looking at the negative attitude on this forum. It's showing on the field.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 31, 2019)

Not impressed with my Dawgs tonight! We got the Golden Domers coming in a couple weeks and if we play offensively like tonight we might not like the outcome. We should’ve hung half a hundred on Vandy. Pathetic performance at best.


----------



## riprap (Aug 31, 2019)

We are young. Auburn winning with a freshman but we need one more year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 31, 2019)

Unimpressed


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

I think Kirby is Richt 2.0. This team sux!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

I tried to watch the game while working, I thought we looked lethargic most of the game. We better get focused on football before we play the domers!!!!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2019)

Well, the DAWGS have 2 practice games coming up.Im sure Kriby will get them ready and improve their game play.


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2019)

Eh, we have 2 more tune up games. Don't want to be perfect 1st game of season.


----------



## Duff (Aug 31, 2019)

Good Lord, y’all know how to bring someone down. I’ve been looking forward to this for 8 months and the dawgs beat a sec team by 4 scores on the road in the FIRST game of the season. Sure, should have been 48-6, but it’s a win. A win in the FIRST game of the season. With new O and D coaches. I’m happy. Oh well, y’all carry on. I’m going to go watch the Ga St highlights and make myself feel even better. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2019)

Duff said:


> Good Lord, y’all know how to bring someone down. I’ve been looking forward to this for 8 months and the dawgs beat a sec team by 4 scores on the road in the FIRST game of the season. Sure, should have been 48-6, but it’s a win. A win in the FIRST game of the season. With new O and D coaches. I’m happy. Oh well, y’all carry on. I’m going to go watch the Ga St highlights and make myself feel even better.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I don’t want perfection I just want excellence.... I’m disappointed and worried. ?.  


Go Dawgs!


----------



## James12 (Aug 31, 2019)

Fields sure looked good - against FAU ?.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2019)

We gonna have to send Bo$$ to Athens and let him have a talk with them boys!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I don’t want perfection I just want excellence.... I’m disappointed and worried. ?.
> 
> 
> Go Dawgs!




I understand where u coming from. If its lackluster through the ND game, I’ll be concerned, but I think we good. Good one to get under the belt.  

I’ll be honest, Vandy wasn’t bad. They might surprise some teams.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2019)

I dont know why yall are worried about ND


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

I watched and recorded this game to watch  later 
But I say again the lighting in that stadium SUCKS


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> Fields sure looked good - against FAU ?.



Lol yeah


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Bama, auburn and uga will all lose games this year


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama, auburn and uga will all lose games this year


Yep.


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2019)

Duff said:


> I understand where u coming from. If its lackluster through the ND game, I’ll be concerned, but I think we good. Good one to get under the belt.
> 
> I’ll be honest, Vandy wasn’t bad. They might surprise some teams.


Tennessee ? ... never mind , that want be a surprise


----------



## Throwback (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama, auburn and uga will all lose games this year


But auburns won’t be to the PAC 12 suckers!


----------



## James12 (Sep 1, 2019)

I think the Bo Nix kid is for real


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2019)

Congrats to UGA on the win.  Looking forward to improvement.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama, auburn and uga will all lose games this year



6 you may just be right. I was at the BAMA game and they didn’t show up until the second quarter. Someone will exploit that.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

Duff said:


> Good Lord, y’all know how to bring someone down. I’ve been looking forward to this for 8 months and the dawgs beat a sec team by 4 scores on the road in the FIRST game of the season. Sure, should have been 48-6, but it’s a win. A win in the FIRST game of the season. With new O and D coaches. I’m happy. Oh well, y’all carry on. I’m going to go watch the Ga St highlights and make myself feel even better.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


It takes a little while to get use to the negative energy,next thing you know we'll be loosing to Tenn.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> It takes a little while to get use to the negative energy,next thing you know we'll be loosing to Tenn.


I can’t believe they let Candy err Vandy in field goal range and then let them make it. 
This maybe the year they lose to Tenn. just saying.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

I think you might me right Kmac


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I think you might me right Kmac


I was just trying to be positive +


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

It’s time to get rid of Kirby


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

We ran the same 8 plays the entire 2nd half. Bench Fromm and fire Kirby! Now!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2019)

I've got my uga glasses on and this year IS the year. I just wish Mark Richt was a part of it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> I've got my uga glasses on and this year IS the year. I just wish Mark Richt was a part of it.


Richt would have called more than 8 plays in the second half


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Richt would have called more than 8 plays in the second half



I called the AD and sorry man, but they don't have an opening for you.  You will just have to continue to bark from the back row.  

I think the staff saw that they had the game under control and they were not going to pull out any more new tricks to confuse Vandy to crank it back up.  Don't really like that attitude and it could cost them down the road.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s time to get rid of Kirby


We should hire Mark Richt back


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> We should hire Mark Richt back


as OC


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> as OC


Bobo


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> I called the AD and sorry man, but they don't have an opening for you.  You will just have to continue to bark from the back row.
> 
> I think the staff saw that they had the game under control and they were not going to pull out any more new tricks to confuse Vandy to crank it back up.  Don't really like that attitude and it could cost them down the road.



Kirby is nothing more than Richt 2.0. Get your blinders off brother! Did you see Justin Fields play today? Fromm sux and looks scared! Play calling is vanilla and the team has no discipline! My God the penalties!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

We need to hire the Ga St HC! At least his team plays 4 quarters


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Fromm the game manager! Kirby the standard setter. For 2-3 quarters.


----------



## riprap (Sep 1, 2019)

Imagine what Paul Johnson could do with these backs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

riprap said:


> Imagine what Paul Johnson could do with these backs.


We’d have rushed for 700 yards


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Very unimpressive win. The Dawgs looked like they were phoning it in. I didn't see much intensity especially once they went up 21-6. Hot Rod can't carry the whole team on his back. We need a lot more intensity on both sides of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Very unimpressive win. The Dawgs looked like they were phoning it in. I didn't see much intensity especially once they went up 21-6. Hot Rod can't carry the whole team on his back. We need a lot more intensity on both sides of the ball.


This!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

I can’t be the AD but I can be the truth teller!! #firekirby


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I can’t be the AD but I can be the truth teller!! #firekirby


Don’t sell yourself short. You can be whatever you want to be. Being a truth teller is better than anything and will get you further in the only thing that matters


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> We need to hire the Ga St HC! At least his team plays 4 quarters


He'll be getting some offers after this year lol


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Kirby is nothing more than Richt 2.0. Get your blinders off brother! Did you see Justin Fields play today? Fromm sux and looks scared! Play calling is vanilla and the team has no discipline! My God the penalties!!!


I saw fields play. Looked good. Accounted for 5 td's. I quit watching the dawgs after they scored the second time. Looked like they were playing an fcs school. Tuned in to watch Oregon pull a loss out of the jaws of victory


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

Dawgs will be fine.
Yeah, it was uninspired but that first drive was so easy it set the tone for that type of play. And Vandy ain’t no SC or TN?. 
They play us hard - always.
We got off to better start than the AL teams !


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

Pppp


Twiggbuster said:


> Dawgs will be fine.
> Yeah, it was uninspired but that first drive was so easy it set the tone for that type of play. And Vandy ain’t no SC or TN?.
> They play us hard - always.
> We got off to better start than the AL teams !


mebbe. But bama played a better game. Against  a team which will be better than Vandy. Still, bama, uga and the barn will all lose games this year.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 1, 2019)

Yeah, Duke is tough now


----------



## dirtnap (Sep 1, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Pppp
> 
> mebbe. But bama played a better game. Against  a team which will be better than Vandy. Still, bama, uga and the barn will all lose games this year.


Everybody will have a loss this year, because ultimately everyone except Clemson, will have to play Clemson


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2019)

Duke will be in the NC game and most likely will win it. They are a juggernaut.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2019)

dirtnap said:


> Everybody will have a loss this year, because ultimately everyone except Clemson, will have to play Clemson


I think all SEC teams will have a loss even before the championship game dogs included


----------



## Dutch (Sep 1, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Very unimpressive win. The Dawgs looked like they were phoning it in. I didn't see much intensity especially once they went up 21-6. Hot Rod can't carry the whole team on his back. We need a lot more intensity on both sides of the ball.



They were clearly sandbagging in the 2nd half.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 1, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Duke will be in the NC game and most likely will win it. They are a juggernaut.


Me too. Coach K is a heck of a coach


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 1, 2019)

I wish you guys had  a million dollars and I had a deck of cards.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2019)

Dutch said:


> They were clearly sandbagging in the 2nd half.



If they were that's even more unimpressive. These early games should be about playing all 4 quarters because they will soon be playing teams that will play all 4 quarters and doing that like they mean it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2019)

We kept it vanilla wafer. Didn’t want to show all the fire power we have to next weeks opponent Murray State. Dawgs gonna light up Murray State!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We kept it vanilla wafer. Didn’t want to show all the fire power we have to next weeks opponent Murray State. Dawgs gonna light up Murray State!


We hope...?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

Running back U is alive and well, 323 yards on the ground is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> We kept it vanilla wafer. Didn’t want to show all the fire power we have to next weeks opponent Murray State. Dawgs gonna light up Murray State!


I hope your right, I was so unimpressed I almost fell asleep at work!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Running back U is alive and well, 323 yards on the ground is nothing to sneeze at.


Pfffffft how many backs and how many attempts did it take to get that........ Herschel didn't need 3 other backs to get that many yards in a game.....


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Pfffffft how many backs and how many attempts did it take to get that........ Herschel didn't need 3 other backs to get that many yards in a game.....


Herschel isn't on the roster this year.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh and it was 40 attempts at 8.1 per.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2019)

UGA has some beasts of WR & TE’s I just wanted to see them get some good reps in!

Eli Wolf got put in as FullBack, Cager had 1 catch, Robertson looked good.

All I have heard is Pickens is like AJ Green, I want to see it!

Fromm launched 2 deep balls one was called back and 1 was fumbled. Let’s go let it fly you will need it in future games!

Glad for the WIN but I wanted them to show out and make a Great Impression, the SEC East looked very weak these opening games!

Coley is supposed to be a TE & WR guy yesterday he was Chaney 2.0!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> UGA has some beasts of WR & TE’s I just wanted to see them get some good reps in!
> 
> Eli Wolf got put in as FullBack, Cager had 1 catch, Robertson looked good.
> 
> ...


I did see Pickens run the wrong route a couple times. D Rob and Simmons will be the money receivers the first half. Big George will come in be clutch. That Miami transfer looked pretty good out there.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I did see Pickens run the wrong route a couple times. D Rob and Simmons will be the money receivers the first half. Big George will come in be clutch. That Miami transfer looked pretty good out there.


I just want to see a complete game out of erbody including the coaches!!!!!!!

Pfft feels like Richt2.0.


----------



## rshunter (Sep 2, 2019)

The very few Vandy fans that sat near us were all very ****Y about the sea of red.



Silver Britches said:


> Look at all that beautiful red in the stadium! Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> It takes a little while to get use to the negative energy,next thing you know we'll be loosing to Tenn.



never know, that's why they play the game. 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 3, 2019)

Responses in red good sir.



Rackmaster said:


> Eli Wolf got put in as FullBack, Cager had 1 catch, Robertson looked good.
> *Robertson looked great. The end arounf plays they ran with him and Simmons were gashing Vandy. *
> All I have heard is Pickens is like AJ Green, I want to see it!
> *Pickens was really only targeted 3 times and would have had a TD catch had he not been tackled in the endzone before the ball arrived on one of them. The other two were poorly placed throws by Fromm. Vandy defender was beat and saved the TD the only way he knew how. *
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2019)

I want Kirby gone. We should hire Pruitt or Taggart to replace him!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I want Kirby gone. We should hire Pruitt or Taggart to replace him!


Puff, puff, pass!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

Who cares about Vandy now... We beat them and now we have a new week.

Just keep chopping..

Heck, imagine being FSU or Tennessee...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2019)

[QUOTE="Browning Slayer, post: 11871639, member: 7654"

Heck, imagine being FSU or Tennessee...[/QUOTE]


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Wish I had got in the stadium at Vandy. Hope I run into that old Boy that sold us the fake tickets. I am not several hundred miles away like the other fans he sold them to. In fact I was back down there yesterday. I will also be back down there Friday.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

I hate thieves.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I had got in the stadium at Vandy. Hope I run into that old Boy that sold us the fake tickets. I am not several hundred miles away like the other fans he sold them to. In fact I was back down there yesterday. I will also be back down there Friday.




Charlie, you should know better than to trust someone from Tennessee...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I had got in the stadium at Vandy. Hope I run into that old Boy that sold us the fake tickets. I am not several hundred miles away like the other fans he sold them to. In fact I was back down there yesterday. I will also be back down there Friday.


Get him Charlie. Take pictures. Call the cops


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Charlie, you should know better than to trust someone from Tennessee...



I flew weak.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Get him Charlie. Take pictures. Call the cops



Should I take the picture before or after I express my dissatisfaction, with his business practices 6?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Should I take the picture before or after I express my dissatisfaction, with his business practices 6?


Be armed. ?


----------

